# Picky Sulcata



## KrisWithaK1225 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm currently having some problems trying to feed my tortoise. When I first got him, I fed him some romaine lettuce because that's all we had at the time. After that, I would try feeding him things like collard greens or mustard greens, but he refused to eat it. I mean he would take a bite, but spit it out (not vomiting though) and look for something else to eat. Now, after a few months of feeding him only romaine lettuce, because that's all he would eat, he is tired of it and wants something else. The problem is that he doesn't like anything that I give him. I try giving him grass, dandelion leaves, lettuce, and cactus, but he doesn't like them. He will eventually take a few bites out of whatever I give him, but it's been a while since I've seen a clean food dish. Any suggestions on what I should give him, or how to make sure he eats? I'm getting kind of worried at this point because I heard that sulcatas are supposed to be "eating machines." Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Laura (Sep 7, 2010)

Try the Spring Mix salad, and a few things with color. like sqaush, pumpkin, small piece of strawberry, shredded carrot. Try tough love.. no more romaine, and he should eventually eat something else. 
How old is he? size? heat? water? maybe something else is missing that he needs and is not hungary.. so need to rule that out as well.


----------



## KrisWithaK1225 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well he's a little over a year and a half and only 3.5 inches. Is that too small? I was a little worried about that as well.
His basking spot is around 85-90 degrees ferinheight, his hot side is usually around 80-85, cool side is 75-80, and nighttime is around 70-75.
I try to soak him once a week, if not every day. Sometimes I would accidentally forget to do it though. I don't have a water dish for him. Would you guys reccomend having one, or is a bath good enough?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 8, 2010)

Read----- Toms,,, How to Raise Sulcata Hatchlings and Babies, that he posted on Sept 6 ---It should answer your questions.


----------



## Missy (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes he needs a water dish.


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2010)

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-To-Raise-Sulcata-Hatchlings-and-Babies
Here you go.

The quick version:
1. Bump up your temps. Basking spot should be 100-110. Think how it feels to stand out in the sun in summer. That's what we are trying to simulate, but only in that one spot.
2. Soak daily.
3. Have a shallow water dish at all times.
4. Don't feed him anything for two or three days and then putdown some food on the morning of day four and tell us what he does. The spring mix is a good way to go here as its an easy way to give him lots of variety. Have you been giving vitamin and Ca supplements with the romaine? 3.5" is pretty small for a year and a half. My hatchlings are nearly that size at 3.5 months.
5. Sunshine and exercise? Sunshine is like a magic elixir. Cures whatever ails them.

Good luck and ask lots of questions. We help you all we can. Pics would be good too.


----------



## KrisWithaK1225 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok thanks for the advice guys! I'll work on making the heat lamp closer to his basking spot sometime this week. I'll soak him more often as well. I'll also try what you said Tom and not feed him. I hope that will work.
Sunshine is a problem, especially now, because I live in Washington where the high temperature is 60 degrees and it is raining all day. I have only taken him out once this past summer because it was almost always cloudy but there were only a few days of sun.
I also noticed in the past week that Rocky, my tortoise, has been a little more lethargic. He doesn't move around as much as when I first got him. But right now he seems to be a little better. I don't know if that has anything to do with not eating, but I thought you guys should know.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 8, 2010)

You should be checking the temps at least every other day with an accurate thermometer like a temp gun and adjust the bulb if needed (so, the set up should be something that takes 30 seconds to adjust or similar). I'm also in Washington! Very tough. You can take him out as long as its dry and warm enough. It doesn't need to be sunny. Do make sure that the enclosure is secure and he has a hide though. What are you going to do long term with a sulcata? Wow. Tom has awesome advice. I would check the temps again. They can be even lower than you posted if you haven't checked recently, which can cause lethargy. Make sure you have a hide near the basking spot and a hide near the food to encourage both behaviors. I'd expect him to eat a pile of greens almost as big as he is, to give you an idea. Make sure you have a good UVB bulb like a 100 Watt T-Rex Active UV Heat or Mega Ray (or other Mercury Vapor Bulb), and pure calcium daily over the food. Moist substrate (if you just add humidity it will drop the temps, so be careful) and a safe large shallow water dish. Keep us posted!


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2010)

Ahh... the plot thickens. Now that we know where you live (and what kind of weather you have), it is critical that you use a Mercury Vapor Bulb (MVB) over each tortoise enclosure. Sulcatas need sunshine, but if you live in the PNW it is in short supply. MVB's are the next best thing. Other types of bulbs (like flourescents) just don't get it done. Like Kate above, I like the "T Rex Active UV Heat" Bulbs too. Make sure the package says exactly that. They aren't cheap, but they work and you NEED them.

Your tort needs some help. The symptoms you are describing are pretty serious, and with your climate they will be difficult to overcome. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## KrisWithaK1225 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok thanks for the info.
I'll do what I can to make the temps higher. But if I use an MVB, do I need any other lights with it? I've never used these types of light so I need a little advice and info on them.
I'll also try to get my hands on a temp gun soon.
And would you guys reccommend me taking my tort to the vet, or would doing all of the things you guys said be enough? And when you say "serious" Tom, how serious is this?


----------



## KrisWithaK1225 (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's an update:
I am giving him frequent soaks daily, but I noticed that a lot of the time, his eyes are closed. He moves around in the water just to shift positions, but it's almost like he's sleepwalking a little. Anyone have any ideas on what that would be?
Also, I noticed that whenever I pick Rocky up and put him in a different spot, he seems to be losing balance when I put him on the ground. It's almost like he is too weak to keep himself off the ground. Like when you are doing pushups and when you do your last one, you kind of let yourself drop to the ground. He is moving fine though, (if he actually chooses to walk) and doesn't look like he's straining himself trying to move.
He still sleeps a lot and I haven't given him food yet because I'm trying out what Tom said. I also made his basking spot warmer, but haven't yet gotten an MVB bulb (Which I still need information on).
That's about all that's happened today that I can remember. I'll try keep you guys posted on anything new. If any of you have any ideas about anything that could help me and my tort, please tell me. I would greatly appriciate it!


----------



## Tom (Sep 9, 2010)

With no UV, a poor diet with no supplements and temps that have been too cold, he might not make it. Now that we have more info, it seems that rather than him being picky, he's probably just not very healthy.

Please understand, I'm not trying to be harsh, I'm just frankly explaining the seriousness of the situation. The reason I'm saying that things are serious is because you need to act NOW! Go buy a MVB tomorrow and put him under it. Get a temp gun while you are out. You probably won't need any other bulbs, but your temp gun will answer that question. I'd keep night temps around 75-80 too.

Please don't let this drive you away from the forum. If you had found us a year and a half ago, you might not be in this situation now. I'm really glad you found us, and I really hope we can save your tortoise. We are here to help, not make you feel bad, but we have to tell you honestly what's going on in order to correct the problem.


----------



## KrisWithaK1225 (Sep 10, 2010)

I understand everything you are saying. Don't worry about me leaving the forums. In fact, that's the opposite of what I will do!
I will go tomorrow to look for some MVB's. Are they just at any pet supply store? Where do I find them? I'll also get a temp gun tomorrow as well.
I'm glad that I know what is wrong now, and I will do anything to save my tortoise. Thank you for your kind words and help. I really appriciate it.


----------



## KrisWithaK1225 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well today Rocky just passed away. I tried everything I could to save him. I got him a mercury vapor bulb, measured his temperatures, and even took him outside a few times. But I guess that it was his time. I feel like it's my fault because when I first got Rocky, the petstore clerk told me that using a 10.0 Reptisun tube was good enough for uva/uvb rays. I wish that Rocky could have grown up with me and had a long life, but at least his suffering is over.


----------



## Laura (Sep 25, 2010)

so sorry.. sometimes.. they are just hard to keep alive and nothing you can do to fix that.. but if so.. now you know!
When you are ready.. get a older one.. 3-4.. and not a hatchling.. they are just heartbreakers..


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

Ugh. I'm so sorry Kris. We just didn't catch it soon enough. By the time you found us, the damage was already done. Well hopefully others can learn from your misfortune, so thank you for posting. If you decide to try again. We'll all be happy to help.


----------



## KrisWithaK1225 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks you guys. I'll probably try again later, but with an older tort. Thanks for all of the help you guys. I really appriciate it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2010)

I guess I missed this thread the first time around. Kris, I'm so very sorry that your little tortoise didn't make it. In my opinion, you didn't have him long enough for his passing to have been your fault. I think he might have been sick when you got him. Little tortoises tend to hide their symptoms pretty good until they're just so sick they just can't pretend any more. I hope you see another sulcata in your future. They're really great pets, providing you have the space and can put up with their shenanigans.


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's sad to hear, Kris. I know how much you strived for this one. Some hatchlings thrive and some just don't. It's just part of tortoise keeping. Hopefully when the time comes for your next tort you can keep us posted again. All the best to you.


----------

